# Diptera - Giant Maggot



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

First creature of the year is (almost) finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie, looking good


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work. What's it made from?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my shweet lord man, that thing is awesome - a bit Lovecraftian even.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is super cool!
Nice job


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool, love the fangs on that thing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really unique! Will fit perfectly in your haunt.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, It's made of foam balls, Free Form Air and Liquid latex.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome...........


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a video slideshow of the build


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Right out of a '50s science fiction movie - love it!


----------



## pes142 (May 9, 2016)

Nice, I want to build a worm for my haunt this year!


----------

